# check out this hood on ebay



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I found a warbird hood on ebay. now I personally don't like it, but just in case someone does, here's a link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1852688718

BTW, what are your opinions on this hood.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Definitely NOT my style. Looks too much like giant nostrals on the car.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was going to buy it at one point, but im not sure about this whole fiber glass thing, id rather have poly-urethane, or would it be safe to get fiber glass? And I also dont like that it doesnt bolt to the factory hinges, only PIN ON.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

in my opinion, i like the warbird style hood's on firebirds and camaro's only... thats it..


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree. I wouldn't put it on my ride. To each his own.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think it looks good on the sentra/200sx. I understand it is held down by the pins but what about close to the firewall. Wouldnt you be able to lift it somewhat??


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Ive seen some funny looking hoods but that has to be the ugliest hood available


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i would say that is way too much!!! i think mine is just about right tho:http://www.angelfire.com/empire/se-r/

jorge


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

looks like pig nostrils!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All it needs in a big Bull ring between them there Nostrials.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ROFL ~!


----------

